# Denon avr 3311 clicks every time I change channel



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a Denon avr 3311 hooked up to my new Tivo Edge that just replaced my failed Bolt (2 failed Bolts now). With the Bolt, I never had an issue with my Denon avr with it ‘clicking’ every time I change channels. With the Edge, it clicks upon every channel change (I see my Denon switching from Dolby Digital to Stereo, back to Dolby Digital upon each channel change). Is there a way to avoid this? It’s driving me crazy. It feels like I’m going to break my receiver one day, let alone dealing with the annoying clicks each time I change channels.

I have it set to Dolby Audio. If I set it to PCM only, I get no sound at all out of my Denon (not sure why). Am I doing something wrong? I would like to get Dolby Digital surround, but not sure if PCM only would allow that if I can get it to provide sound? Anything I can change in Denon avr to avoid the clicks? I sure hope I don’t have to buy a new receiver because of this (already cost me a lot to switch to the Edge since Tivo stopped supporting/replacing Bolts). Thanks for any help/insight.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

It would help to know more about your configuration. Is the Tivo connected to the Denon, then Denon to TV. Or is the Tivo connected to your TV then ARC to Denon.

I will assume that your Tivo is connected to the Denon first. If so, then the no audio when setting Tivo to output PCM is the first thing to figure out. You should be able to set the Tivo for Dolby out or PCM out and your receiver should play sound with either Tivo setting. Which tells me you have a setting issue on the Denon. The Denon readout should show Dolby or Stereo depending on which setting you use on the Tivo. I am not familar with the Denon settings, but solve that issue first and then we can address the clicking if it is still there.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

That clicking sound in the AVR is usually the result of a relay activating to switch amp assignments (e.g., selecting between SB/FH/FW in a speaker setup greater than 7.1) and is entirely normal, but in your case it would appear to have a different cause.

As mentioned by the poster above, it would help to know more about your AVR setup (and BTW I agree that in any case you should be getting output whether Dolby Digital or PCM). What is your speaker layout? What surround parameter mode are you using? What are your amp assign and speaker config settings? Are you using a Quick Select for the TiVo input (QS will memorize the surround mode for a given input and signal type and therefore minimize amp switching)? How is the TiVo connected to the AVR? If by HDMI, are you using a known good cable (HDMI 1.4 or better)?

I am not familiar with the audio settings in the Edge and do not know whether there are any differences over Bolt or Roamio models. In my Roamio the only options are either Dolby Digital or PCM. Note, however, that if you enable the Screen Reader, then Dolby Digital is not available.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks so much, guys! I figured it out. Your references above helped me dig deeper into the Denon setup on the receiver itself and with the Denon app. Tivo is connected to Denon via HDMI only, then Denon to TV. I have a 5.1 speaker layout. When I looked at the Surround Mode in Denon app, it showed 'Stereo'. I tapped on 'Dolby Digital' and now I get sound out of my speakers using either option of Dolby Digital or PCM on the Edge (so that fixed the PCM audio issue). Apparently just doing that single change also fixed my clicking issue on the receiver when I change channels on the Edge. So now I can change channels AND keep the Dolby Digital option set on the Edge (which is ultimately what I wanted). I guess the 'Stereo' setting was causing the clicking to happen on Denon as I changed channels (it would go from Dolby Digital to Stereo to Dolby Digital with each channel change). So glad to get this resolved. I powered down they system and then backup to make sure everything stuck, and it did (no issues). So I think I'm good now. Again - a million thanks!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

timbracken said:


> Thanks so much, guys! I figured it out. Your references above helped me dig deeper into the Denon setup on the receiver itself and with the Denon app. Tivo is connected to Denon via HDMI only, then Denon to TV. I have a 5.1 speaker layout. When I looked at the Surround Mode in Denon app, it showed 'Stereo'. I tapped on 'Dolby Digital' and now I get sound out of my speakers using either option of Dolby Digital or PCM on the Edge (so that fixed the PCM audio issue). Apparently just doing that single change also fixed my clicking issue on the receiver when I change channels on the Edge. So now I can change channels AND keep the Dolby Digital option set on the Edge (which is ultimately what I wanted). I guess the 'Stereo' setting was causing the clicking to happen on Denon as I changed channels (it would go from Dolby Digital to Stereo to Dolby Digital with each channel change). So glad to get this resolved. I powered down they system and then backup to make sure everything stuck, and it did (no issues). So I think I'm good now. Again - a million thanks!


Good to hear.

Don't forget: Quick Select is your friend! And it is generally a good idea to save your settings to a USB thumbdrive for safekeeping in case you need to restore them at a later date.


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

chiguy50 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Don't forget: Quick Select is your friend! And it is generally a good idea to save your settings to a USB thumbdrive for safekeeping in case you need to restore them at a later date.


Thanks on the backup idea! I know I backed it up years and years ago but cannot find it on my harddrive (maybe it was on an old USB stick). I just now saved a new version of the settings so I should be set in case of catastrophe. I definitely would not want to re-setup everything again that I did over 10 years ago. It was funny looking at my old notes earlier today when I was going thru the manual, etc. in troubleshooting this. I got a good laugh because there are so many options and settings and it was pretty Greek to me at this point with what I did. I do have my eye on the X1700H though as I do plan to upgrade to 4K in the new year (hopefully). I'll have to re-learn everything again on what I did.

For Quick Select, I do see that I originally set that up for Cable and Apple TV but never use it (I use a Harmony Elite remote). Not sure if that's really needed/helpful when using a Harmony(?) unless I'm missing something. I never really understood it or looked at it too much (because I have always used a Harmony to control everything). I'm all for optimizing though.

Thanks again for the help... I am so happy to have this resolved so I can try to enjoy my new Edge.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

timbracken said:


> Thanks on the backup idea! I know I backed it up years and years ago but cannot find it on my harddrive (maybe it was on an old USB stick). I just now saved a new version of the settings so I should be set in case of catastrophe. I definitely would not want to re-setup everything again that I did over 10 years ago. It was funny looking at my old notes earlier today when I was going thru the manual, etc. in troubleshooting this. I got a good laugh because there are so many options and settings and it was pretty Greek to me at this point with what I did. I do have my eye on the X1700H though as I do plan to upgrade to 4K in the new year (hopefully). I'll have to re-learn everything again on what I did.
> 
> For Quick Select, I do see that I originally set that up for Cable and Apple TV but never use it (I use a Harmony Elite remote). Not sure if that's really needed/helpful when using a Harmony(?) unless I'm missing something. I never really understood it or looked at it too much (because I have always used a Harmony to control everything). I'm all for optimizing though.
> 
> Thanks again for the help... I am so happy to have this resolved so I can try to enjoy my new Edge.


QS is most definitely a godsend, even with Harmony remote. It saves you having to write a macro for each step; plus there are many settings the Harmony cannot address (because they are buried in the AVR's submenus or are dependent on context).

I have a Denon AVR-X8500H (preceded by the X5200W and before that by your selfsame 3311) and a Harmony Elite. ALL of my Harmony commands regarding inputs on the AVR are executed by means of QS entries. It's the only way to fly!


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

chiguy50 said:


> QS is most definitely a godsend, even with Harmony remote. It saves you having to write a macro for each step; plus there are many settings the Harmony cannot address (because they are buried in the AVR's submenus or are dependent on context).
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-X8500H (preceded by the X5200W and before that by your selfsame 3311) and a Harmony Elite. ALL of my Harmony commands regarding inputs on the AVR are executed by means of QS entries. It's the only way to fly!


Ah ... good to know. I'll have to look at that more with my setup and maybe adjust my Harmony activities. Maybe that would be a good way for me to control Audyssey/Dynamic Volume settings on a more granular basis based on time of day (I manually change them in the Denon app as needed).

I can't believe how long the 3311 has served me well. With the jump to 4K I will need to move on though ... lol. I just hope the move will play nicely with my Hue Sync box (as Denon actually goes into there and then to TV). On a sidenote, with what I did today also seemed to have fixed the ARC bug I would have with constant audio dropouts for things plugged directly into the TV's HDMI inputs (e.g. Fire Stick). Interesting... no more audio drops.


----------

